# Buyers Spreader Control problem



## rednekk frank (Jan 12, 2009)

_(Note: I posted this in the non-commercial forum earlier today. However, I think it may be more applicable to this forum. Moderator - please feel free to delete the post in the non-commercial forum, and accept my apologies for the double post. Thank you)_

I just purchased a gently used Buyers SUV salt spreader. The previous owner was nice enough to label the wiring harness for me. Unfortunately, he did so incorrectly - switching the lead which goes to the battery and the lead that goes back to the spreader motor. I hooked it up as he instructed, and the control box simply read "standby", regardless of whether or not it was switched on. I called him to ask if he knew what the problem was, and he indicated that he may have labeled the wires incorrectly, and that I should switch them.

I switched the wires around, and now I have power to the control box, but there is no power going out to the spreader. I'm getting an error message which states "motor stalled". If I hook the lead which goes to the spreader directly to a 12V source, the motor spins, so I know the motor and that lead are both good. A tester hooked to the output of the control box reads 0V, so I'm sure the problem is in the control.

Does anyone know if this is something which could be repaired? I'm hoping for something as simple as an internal fuse which can be replaced. Any input on this will be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Bashby (Jan 12, 2009)

try turning it all the way up when you turn it on, it should send 12v for a second or 2, then it will shut off and display motor stalled if it senses a problem. I called buyers the other day about a blank display (spreader was still working) and they seemed to indicate the controller wasnt a repairable unit. I might take it apart tonight and check it out (it quit working today) I'll look for a fuse and let you know if I do it.


----------



## Bashby (Jan 12, 2009)

second thought, it has a reset button, so I doubt it has an internal fuse


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Back feeding the control box can fry the circuit board.

They are not a repairable item. Replace it with a Karrier unit you won't be sorry.


----------



## rednekk frank (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you for the quick replies. I was afraid it was going to be terminal. I have a few calls into the guy who sold it to me and mislabeled the wires, but he's been doing a pretty good job of avoiding me. I guess I'll have to stop buy his shop and see if he'll man up and at least split the cost of a replacement with me.


----------



## rednekk frank (Jan 12, 2009)

Well, the guy who sold me the spreader has stepped up and offered to refund my full purchase price. I would have rathered he spring for a new controller (or at least split the cost with me), but at least I'm not sutck with a spreader that I can't use. 

Thanks to everyone for your guidance. Now, to find another spreader...


----------



## Bashby (Jan 12, 2009)

Glad to hear he manned up. It would be pretty easy to modify your old controller so it runs full speed all the time. Let me know if you want to try that route if you cant figure it out


----------



## rednekk frank (Jan 12, 2009)

Bashby;715264 said:


> Glad to hear he manned up. It would be pretty easy to modify your old controller so it runs full speed all the time. Let me know if you want to try that route if you cant figure it out


Thanks for the offer. I have it running full speed now, but it's putting down way too much salt for my needs at that speed.


----------



## Bashby (Jan 12, 2009)

I guess you could just drive really fast!


----------

